# Best wax/sealant for light colour cars



## hellom8 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello All,
I’m looking to clay bar, cleanse and wax my car, a 99 Lexus GS300 in Lucerne Silver.
I already have the Meg’s quick clay kit and I have Meg’s Deep Crystal Carnauba Car Wax (liquid), which is ok but doesn’t seem to last long.
After spending time claying the car I want to use a protective coating that will give me the best shine and lasting protection as possible (with in reason of cost).
I was originally set on Swissvax wax cleaner and samurai wax, but have seen how well rated the Victoria Wax Concours is and at £40-50 for a kit with wash/wax cleaner/wax this is looking like a good option.
The thing that concerns me is that my car is a light sparkly silver so I want to use something that is best suited to this light colour, which is why sealants are starting to catch my eye, but the more I read about sealants (the more confused I get) you need to use these with waxes anyway?.
Also I'm not sure now much benefit I would get for a wax cleaner on this light colour so perhaps claying and apply AG HD wax would be fine for this car?.
Sorry for all the questions.
Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard, it seems your findings are as good as they can be, Im not a fan of claying, having used srp and egp on a 2000 vectra silver , then you can't go to far wrong with the methods and products you intend to apply :thumb:


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I use sealents on silver cars, having used NXT, EX-P, Extreme Paste, SRP, EGP and Ice I now use Turtle Wax Extreme Paste as it seems to give the same flake pop and reflections as EX-P and NXT but lasts significantly longer. Werkstatt Acrylic gets good reviews as does Blackfire....might try blackfire next.

Here are some shots of EX-P after clayinging a hand polishing with Menzerna Final Finish II







Damo


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

If you want to try a sealent give Megs a call and ask for a sample of NXT 2.0 mine arrived yesterday, cost nothing at all.

Damo


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome along Ian :wave:

If it were me I would look to Clay the car, then use AG SRP to polish the car and follow with 2x coats of Collinite 476. This leaves a great finish on Silver plus offers excellent durability. Victoria Concours will work well also, and may offer a slight edge in terms of looks but is not quite a durable.

The majority of your looks will come from the prep stage, i.e. the polishing. Thus if you want the best looks then a good machine polish is the way forward.

I used SRP and Collinite here by hand (Silver Audi A3): http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55411

I gave the car a good machine polish, glaze and wax with Dodo Supernatural here (Silver VW Fox): http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84439

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## hellom8 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, you are a very nice bunch of people and those cars look amazing.
As a main concern of mine is durability I have become very interested by Collinite 476s.
I see good reviews of the partnership of Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic Care and Collinite 476s super double coat on cleanyourcar, which I like the look of.
I used to use AG SRP a lot years ago but never put a wax on top.
I can see the benefits of SRP before wax, but I seem to remember this polish being mildly abrasive, which could increase the chances of damage and applying by hand could take a fair amount of time.
Are paint cleanser like Carlack 68 any good?. I see they claim it to be a paintwork cleanser & sealer in one, could I get away with applying this on day one (after claying) and apply the wax the next day, having washed the car again?.
Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

i like victoria concours on my silver vectra gives a lovely shine but i have heard to get that metal flake "pop" then your better off with sealants rather than carnuba waxes i don't know how true this is but im sure one of the more experienced members will tell me im wrong


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hellom8 said:


> Thanks for the replies, you are a very nice bunch of people and those cars look amazing.
> As a main concern of mine is durability I have become very interested by Collinite 476s.
> I see good reviews of the partnership of Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic Care and Collinite 476s super double coat on cleanyourcar, which I like the look of.
> I used to use AG SRP a lot years ago but never put a wax on top.
> ...


So you didn't do anything to the car this morning then? 
Anyways if you have used SRP before and didn't inflict any damage, then you are unlikely to now, just becuase it is yrs old does not mean it is no good, a good recipe does not need updating. Also when it comes to the wax, go for looks over durability, a big tub of something you use once and it lasts 'forever 'seems pointless in my eyes. What are you going to do with the rest of the contents? A tub of AG HD on my own car only would last 6yrs ( a bit too long me thinks , with other products to try).


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

My car is also silver and at the moment my favourite combination of cleaner / wax products are Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to prepare the paintwork and give it the oils it needs to give a nice deep gloss. 

Then over the top I use R222 100% Carnauba wax. This gives the car a very bright deep gloss look. I have tried using AG SRP as a cleaner before the wax and find it gives a very good shine but not as deep oily gloss as the Swissvax product.

I have also tried AG HD over the top of both Swissvax CF and AG SRP. This gives a very good finish which is very hard wearing but doesn't give so much of the high end gloss you come to expect from other wax products like Swissvax BOS.

Chris.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

A bit of bonus information for your rubber seals / black plastics. Use AG Bumper Care. This product is really good at restoring / adding gloss to your blacks at a very low price. Plus a little goes a long way.

Chris.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

i agree on the ag bumper care. i really rate it and use it all around the cars' black plastic. just seems to do what it's meant to. no fuss.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

hello and welcome
i have recently done two silver jags both with different waxesetc
have a look 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124566:wave::wave::wave:


----------

